# Mehrere gleiche Dienste/Server über NAT-Router im I-Net zugänglich machen



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk 3 potentielle Webserver stehen, die ich gerne von außen, sprich übers Internet zugänglich machen würde. Bei den Servern handelt es sich um 2 Printserver und eine DBOX, wobei ich immer die Web-Konfigurationsoberfläche ansprechen will, also Port 80.
Ich besitze einen NAT Router von Netgear. Die Weiterleitung des Port 80 an eines der jeweiligen Geräte funktioniert einwandfrei. An der DBox könnte ich auch den Port ändern und einen anderen als 80 verwenden, dies ist jedoch bei den beiden Printservern von EDIMAX leider nicht möglich.

Habe ich eine Möglichkeit alle 3 Geräte anzusprechen, egal wie auch immer?
Ich vermute mal nein oder gibt es da irgendwas?

Dank euch!


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Ist es denn nötig, dass alle 3 von Außen zugänglich gemacht werden ? Das schlägt auch Riesenlöcher in die Sicherheit, weil 3 potentielle Angriffskandidaten ansprechbar sind.

UND : Wie willst Du denn von Außen auf die 3 Webserver zugreifen ? Woher soll Dein System wissen, welcher Server gerade zuständig ist ?

Beispiel :
Du gibst *Zuhause.dyndns.org* ein ( Deine hypothetische Adresse ). Was Dann ? Wer soll darauf antworten, wenn alles auf Port 80 (HTTP) antworten soll ? Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn Du einen Server zum von Außen erreichbaren machst und die 2 Anderen quasi in einer Weiterleitung von Server1 ansprechen lässt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Ob nötig oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt!

Das ist ja genau mein Problem, ich kann den 80er ja nur einmal weiterleiten! 

Ich komme ja von außen auch auf meinen Rechner, also das Problem ist net so groß, aber es wäre halt komfortabel!


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Nun, da es per Definition nicht geht, 3 mal mit der gleichen Portnummer auf der gleichen IP auf verschiedene Webserver zuzugreifen, müsstest Du dann auf einem der Webserver eine Abfrage/Weiche einbauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Jo!

Aber da ist das Problem das das fertige Boxen sind und ich nix finde zum einstellen!


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Darf ich fragen, was für Geräte angesprochen werden sollen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Es handelt sich um 2 Printserver der Firma EDIMAX, einmal Parallelport und einmal mit USB MFP


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Hmm, gerade mal nachgedacht:

Dein Router müsste den Port umbiegen können, nennt sich VirtualServer oder ähnlich. Dann stellt man eine Route mit Verbiegung  ein, zB

Triggerport 82 auf 192.168.2.101 Port 80

Dann müsstest Du mit Name.dyndns.org:82 auf jenen zugreifen können.
Welcher Router steht denn dort ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Stimmt, daran hab ich garnet gedacht, ich kucke mal nach direkt!
Auf meinen Router komm ich von hier aus!

Ist ein Netgear WGR614 v4
Virtual Server finde ich net, nur Port Forwarding und Port Triggering!
Aber bei Port Triggering kann ich nur die Ports einstellen, Ausgangs-(Trigger)-Portbereich und Eingangs-(Antwort)-Portbereich, jeweils mit Anfang- und Endport, also keinen Server dazu.


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Ach je  Habe auch einen Netgear 624.. Dort das Gleiche. 
Scheint in anderen Routern dabei zu sein, zB SMC oder DLink.

Versuch es doch mal mit dem Portforwarding, vielleicht verstehen das die Druckersever und leiten selber um.

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Hab auch schon gekuckt ob es ne neue Firmware gibt, aber leider nein!
Also hab ich so keine Chance!

Aber nochwas anderes:
Weißt du dann ob ich auf den Druckern auch übers Internet drucken kann?
Sollten ja andere Ports als die 80er sein!


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Puhh, da bin ich überfragt.. Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Ports dafür zuständig sind, und ob die Druckerfreigabe von Windows andere Ports zuläßt.

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. August 2008)

Hab was von 515 gelesen!
Hab den mal genommen und versucht zu drucken!
Mal schaun heut Abend ob was rausgekommen ist 

Ist ja keine Windows-Freigabe!

Sondern ein Hardware-Printserver der angesprochen werden muss!


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Ja, aber in Windows muss der "Netzwerk"-Drucker ja eingerichtet werden, und ob man da die Ports frei wählen darf, weiss ich nicht.

mfg chmee


----------

